

What Facebook looked like in 2006 - jonathanpeterwu
http://web.archive.org/web/20051201013112/http://facebook.com/

======
FreakyT
It's too bad that there's no way to archive of the "inside" of the site. What
was it like to actually _use_ Facebook at this time? I actually did use
Facebook back then, and even I'm not even sure exactly how I used it before
the news feed feature was added -- I'm pretty sure people would click
"friends" and then look for a little "profile updated recently" message.

It would be cool if people could go back and try old versions of things in the
cloud. With non-cloud software (like Windows 3.1 or Mac OS 1.0), it's possible
to do this, but with websites, once they've been taken down, no one will ever
be able to use their old versions again. I wonder if there's some way that
Facebook could "donate" old versions of their code for posterity.

~~~
howeman
I don't remember 2006 specifically, but I was on facebook in 2004. Back then,
it was only open to .edu addresses. They had a list of all of the dorms at the
school and the rooms in them. You would select using a pull down menu which
was your room. They also had drop-down menus for all of the classes that the
school offered, and there was a 'group' that was created for each class that
you could use to construct study groups (or whatever). There was no news feed.
Instead of the 'wall' as it is now, it was instead an editable text box that
acted like the white board that is common outside dorm rooms.

~~~
FreakyT
Ah, I remember the "white board" wall. Back when the Facebook API came out in
2007-ish, I implemented a functioning lookalike using the API -- at one point,
it had around 17,000 users who had logged in, including Mark Zuckerberg
himself(!!)

...then Facebook basically killed the API (changing it over to a more of an
authentication system than an add-content-to-your-profile system) so that was
it for my app.

------
edward
If you find the Internet Archive useful, please consider donating:
[http://archive.org/donate/](http://archive.org/donate/)

~~~
wotie5
I used to find the Internet Archive incredibly useful, sadly the new design
has completely ruined this. Before the site was nice and organized, now it's a
big mess that seems to be designed for smartphones. Infinite scrolling really
helps making the site completely chaotic and confusing.

However, even though the site is ruined for me now, I really want to thank
Internet Archive for all the years of enjoyment it has given me.

~~~
edward
Did you click the beta button and leave feedback?

------
PhrosTT
What Facebook looked like in 2004...
[http://web.archive.org/web/20040212031928/http://www.theface...](http://web.archive.org/web/20040212031928/http://www.thefacebook.com/)

(Don't forget it started as 'thefacebook.com')

------
nine_k
I'd like to notice that the iconic 'Like' button has appeared on FB only in
2009, with acquisition of FriendFeed (recently closed), a social network site
which pioneered it.

FriendFeed was created by a team led by Paul Buchheit, the original creator of
GMail, and Bret Taylor, one of creators of Google Maps.

Just a funny fact that shows how much the tech industry is interconnected.

------
syassami
I love the al pacino banner

------
AustinDizzy
Something interesting is the Facebook still stores all (or most of) these
assets, served straight from facebook.com instead of a CDN:
[https://www.facebook.com/images/pageheaderbg.gif](https://www.facebook.com/images/pageheaderbg.gif)

------
hahamrfunnyguy
Or how about way back when it was still called theefacebook

[http://web.archive.org/web/20040902031403/http://thefacebook...](http://web.archive.org/web/20040902031403/http://thefacebook.com/)

------
ErikAugust
That's actually 2005.

